# My husband wants a mmf threesome, does that mean he doesn't love me any more?



## So_in_love

My husband recently confessed to me that he wants to have a male male Female threesome ( female being me)
I have always felt very secure in our relationship. I thought I had found someone who loved me so much, that he didn't want to share me ( every person I have ever been with has wanted to pass me around, usually that also meant, that they wanted to screw someone else!) I am doubting the foundation I thought our relationship was built on.

Here is the whole story. When he and I first got together, he was very possessive, something I have never experienced before. At first, I resented it, but then I learned it made me feel safe and loved. He was very jealous, if anyone even looked at me, he would be very upset. I realize this sounds abusive, but I assure you it was not to that extent, lol.

For the first time in my life, I trusted a man. I believed him when he said he did not want anyone but me. I gave my heart to him completely and would have done nearly anything for him. Then he told me he wanted to post sexy photo's to a website. I agreed. Next thing I know he wants me to have a mmf threesome. He said it just popped in his head. He never thought of it before. 

Does this mean he doesn't love me as much as he used to? We have been together for 2 years. He says it means that he loves me more than he ever has.He says that it means he has more love and trust for me than he has had for anyone But this desire just popping up out of no where, makes me feel that he has lost interest. It makes me feel to be attracted to me, he has to think about someone else wanting me. It also makes me wonder if he wants to sleep with someone else. Like he is doing this to relieve some kind of guilt. 

Everything, I have held so close, in this relationship, the foundation of trust and comfort is shattered. I have been ruthlessly harmed for personal gain before. I have had people try to make me into what they want gradually with small baby steps ( alot like the sexy photo's) I cannot wrap my brain around this. I want to believe that he is being truthful. I want to believe he has no desire to do a partner switch with someone. But this is just so unexpected! 

I am so freaked out! I am a monogamous person, I don't want him sleeping with another woman!I just hope he is not trying to warm me up slowly to him sleeping with someone else, by wanting me to do it first. I would go insane with jealousy. He swears that this is about me. He only wants me , he loves me, (he doesn't even look at porn!) He says I am perfect, every morning he tells me how much he loves me and how beautiful I am, and that I am the love of his life. If I am such a Goddess, why would he want to share? If makes me doubt everything. I know I am repeating myself, but, I am traumatized. I have given him everything he has ever wanted in our sex life, but, I don't know if I can give him this, hell I don't even what this means! HELP!knhttp://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/confused.gifow


----------



## Syrum

Does he watch porn regularly by any chance?


I feel what he has done is reduce you to a thing, he has posted your pictures on the internet like you are a possession. 

I personally do not feel that a man who loves and respects his wife would do such things. I don't feel a man who really loved you would be able to watch you with another man, put your relationship at risk, and put you both at risk of STI's, pregnancy by another person, not to mention the emotional toll it could take, of which you have no idea untill after the fact.

i think he is looking at you not as a whole person who loves very much but as a merely a sex object to satisfy his desires and he's totally disregaurding your complex and valid emotions.

I can totally understand needing to feel safe and loved and like your husband wouldn't want to share you with another. The idea that my future husband might think that he could share me is vile to me and would go against everything I believe is special and dear to our intimate relationship.

You should tell him how you feel, that you need to feel loved safe and valued.


----------



## AniversaryFight

I do not get men who want their wives to be ****ed by another man! 
I have done threesome before I met my wife. I picked 2 women from the bar (they were friends of each other), I hit on them at the same time and each wanted to go home with me and since they were in kinda competition to win me, I told them am gonna have them both but I did not want any relationship of any of them after. It was just for fun!

With my wife...I am like "Try to touch my wife and you will see what is gonna happen to you ponk! lol "


----------



## trey69

If this is something you do not want to do, then do NOT do this. It will cause more problems than anything, especially if one wants to do this, and one does not. For whatever reason he sees fit to want something different from someone else and wants you to go along with it to justify how he feels and what he wants. Thats wrong IMO.


----------



## michzz

He's using you to work out his latent homosexuality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

I've read of this problem several times on this forum. There is a recent post where a husband confessed to never loving his wife married her because she liked sex and wanted her to sleep with other men while he slept with other women. 

Man watches porn and wants a live porn show from the closest set of holes he has on hand - his wife. Porn causes some men to objectify women they become object for his sexual gratification. According to what i understand about men and love, no man who loves a women wants to see her with another man, period. I have a feeling some men who watch porn get married planning on using the woman. He starts the process of groming once he has the women trapped with no job, children and no way out. The pic were the first clue to his intensions for using you. Men don't like to share what they value pic or anything else. 

You husband sounds like he gromed you by making you feel secure and then sprung his plan on you. You are a means to an end. Sadly, i dont think he loves you, he has decieved you into a secure position. His first move was to see if he could talk you into pic then he figured he could talk you into his fantasies. 

No male fantasy of a 3 some pops into the head, practically all men have them but do not want to act them out with a woman they love. So he is lying. Believe me, if he gets you to do this he has other plans for your use. If you stay with him expect to be used until you realize too late that he intended to degrade you. He will probably leave once he has had his fill and move on to the next victim. 

Please don't stay with him. Let him know you know what he did and he will be paid back eventually for his deception. You married a disgusting predator, probably an increasing phenomia in this porn-riden society. This has happen more than once to you that's unusual. After you get rid of this creep, explore how you attract men and what you do sexually to give them the impression that they can manipulate you into these things. 

Unfortunately, you can't be too sexually free with some men because they get caught up in fantasies and begin to want to do things. Better to be safe and not share fantasies or be too up for anything they come up with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bill2011

If you are not comfortable with it then don't do it. As a man I can't quite understand why he would want to see you with another dude. Like others have said this topic has come up before but it's not my thing.


----------



## CallaLily

Alot of times when one person wants to do this, it is about them wanting sex with a different person, and they want their spouse to go along with it, so they can feel better about wanting to do this, and not feel so guilty. To me, that is NOT a marriage. Sex should be about two people who love each other, not about inviting everyone else in the mix.


----------



## chillymorn

I also don't understand this !


would not want to see my wife with another man.

NOW a WWM threesome I might try that once or twice.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

michzz said:


> He's using you to work out his latent homosexuality.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's probably more true than you or she thinks.

Or his bi-sexuality - doesn't have to be straight-out homosexuality.

He could be interested in swinging both ways.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

I wouldn't do anything you don't want to do - period.

Did you ask him why he wants this now?

Why not before?

Why MMF instead of FFM?

I personally have had no issues in the past with my husband having sex with other people while I was present. And, he had no issues with other people having sex with me.

No big deal in our house.

But - don't do anything that you don't want to do - don't let him pressure you into doing something that you will not be able to live with or deal with - period.

If it's a deal breaker for him, then you're better off without him - seriously.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

I just re-read your post - you are way to dependent on this man.

You let him put sexy photo's on a website simply because he asked?

You are letting him manipulate you - you already did so he thinks he can continue and get you to do other things.

Maybe this IS the real him and it's just now showing up.

Be careful, next thing you'll know you'll have some type of moniker like SoInLoveSqueek and be dancing onstage topless "because I love you and it's for you."

Sounds like a first-class manipulative scumbag to me, sorry.


----------



## Catherine602

chillymorn said:


> I also don't understand this !
> 
> 
> would not want to see my wife with another man.
> 
> NOW a WWM threesome I might try that once or twice.


This may touch off a fire storm but I have to say it.

I am not accusing you because I think you are the average male influenced by our societal norms. From were I stand as a woman, the average is becoming scary and incomprehensible. 

Men say that they attach emotions to having sex with a woman they love and need sex for the intimate connection. Since you would entertain bringing someone else into your bedroom do you need this so you can feel twice the amount of intimate loving emotional connection that you get from sex. Do you love your wife. What does love mean to you? 

Do you have regular sex with your wife? Is it just getting off for you or do you feel any emotions of love and/or affection? Do you make sure that she get any pleasure out of having sex with you? Do you feel protective of her. Do you care to see her happy and secure want her to avoid pain? 

I have seen this 3 some desire expressed so many times that it makes me sick to my stomach. I am trying to understand the mind set of men who want to pass a women around. 

I'd appreciate an honest answer as to how you can hold this idea in your brain. I am assuming is the is the same repository of emotions of compassion and love. If you have kids, do you love them, feel protective of them. Do you kick your dog or are you affectionate and kind? 

Are women in a certain zone in you brain that that you enter into when you get the idea of sex. What's in there? 

Tell me what mental gymnastics takes place in your mind that you would use your wife as a object to be passed around for your pleasure? 

Let me ask you to consider this - tell me honestly how would you feel if your wife said 'NOW a MMF threesome I might try that once or twice. I'd like to see you have sex with a man and and then I can have sex with him. How about it" How would you feel? 

I am assuming since you would not want your wife to enjoy the pleasure of another man while you watch, you would have some emotions that are not plaesent watching her have plaesure, where do those emotions go when you contemplate taking ypur pleasure from f**king another women while she watches and watching her have homosexual contact with a woman? 

Do you think she would feel the same way you would feel? Holding your feeling in mind, do you still feel you would get any pleasure out of this FFM thing? If so why and how. 

I am certain that the woman who have been devastated by this request from so called men who love them, would like to know. I have tried to understand but I can not but maybe you can offer them solace. 

Some men use the worn out "if you love me you would...." fill in the blank. Is that it? Do you think that a woman's love should be sacrificial but a man's should not? Would that be because men have "needs" and by nature must be satisfied? 

Does the woman need to pay for the fidelity of the man since he is "wired for variety that the woman deprives him of. Is that it

If my husband even hinted at "NOW a WWM threesome I might try that once or twice." I would lose all respect for him as a man and a human being and be sickened by the very sight of him. I would be gone out of his life and would not want my kids to be in contact with a man so devoid of control over his sexual desires. 

I ask because I was upset by two recent post from woman whose husbands want to pass them around. One husband admitted to not loving his wife. They were married for 7 yrs and had two children. 

He was only interested in her because she was passionate. He wants a divorce. Would like you to read those posts and tel me what you think.


----------



## alphaomega

Incoming!

Actually, I took that as a joke. But you do make a good point, Cath.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## So_in_love

No he does not watch porn at all. He says he doesn't need it. He says that I am the most beautiful woman inside and out that he has ever seen or been with and all he needs is me. I know he doesn't watch porn because, I am very nosey ( due to my past of people hurting me ) I know it is terrible, but, I have gone through his computer and checked his browsing history more than once. He only looks at photos that he and I have made together. He works from home and doesn't drive, because he has a really bad anxiety disorder. So I know he can't be looking at it some where besides home. As far as latent homosexuality goes, I don't think that is his deal. He doesn't want anything to do with even touching another man. He wants to watch. 

The other night, I called him on this, I had tried explaining to him how it made me feel, and I started crying, he didn't seem to understand my logic, but he was sorry for hurting me. He again tried to reassure me that it wasn't that he didn't love me. He just thinks it would be hot to watch someone else, because he can't see me being pleasured while he is in the act of sex with me. It is like he wants a live porn I think. 

As I was saying, I finally called him on B/s and said ok lets do it. Lets go look right now, and see if we can find someone. It was hard for me to believe my possesive, loving, adoring, husband, who watches me while I sleep and strokes my hair, loves my poetry, listening to me sing,play the piano,and is the first to hear any song I write, really? Does he really want this? So, he stopped and really thought about it for a second, and then got kind of panicky. He said, I am sorry I ever said that! It was a stupid stupid fantasy, I could never deal with actually going through with it. I just liked the thought of it. The thought of someone touching you in the flesh and in my head are completely different. 

So, I still don't know what this is all about, and unless he is a fantastic, master manipulator, and is really 2 steps ahead of me at all times, I think it may be a terrible case of fantasy meets word vomit! I hope


----------



## AgentD

He can't work outside of the home and doesn't drive due to a anxiety disorder, but has no problem with wanting to bring a third party into the bedroom! Wont ever understand some people's anxiety disorder logic! 

Anyway, whats pretty funny to me, is you called him on his bluff then his anxiety kicked in I suppose. Hopefully he wont come back on you and start accusing you of the one wanting to do this, or make you feel bad for trying to go along with what he had requested. Sounds like something a manipulator would do!


----------



## YoungBuck

Cath,

Woah! Some dude must have really hurt you in the past. It sounds like your husband should hide all of the knives in your house. Lol

But seriously I'm pretty confident in saying that probably 90% of men have had a threesome fantasy. And if your husband is in that 10% who hasn't, good for him. 

But this isn't a "new" thing because of our sexually corrupt society. Ever heard of a harem? This idea has been around for thousands and thousands of years. I personally have had both mmf and ffm fantasies, but that's just it, they're fantasies. That's where they stop. And when I think about them, my wife (or any woman I know for that matter) is never even involved it's generally faceless bodies. My focus is on my actions and the other persons actions. 

I'm willing to bet that is the same for most people. And I can't speak for the guy you reemed in your post but I'd say he fancies the idea of a threesome with two women. But could.never act on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Catherine602 said:


> This may touch off a fire storm but I have to say it.
> 
> I am not accusing you because I think you are the average male influenced by our societal norms. From were I stand as a woman, the average is becoming scary and incomprehensible.
> 
> this statement could be said of women and there unrealistic views of romance.
> 
> Men say that they attach emotions to having sex with a woman they love and need sex for the intimate connection. Since you would entertain bringing someone else into your bedroom do you need this so you can feel twice the amount of intimate loving emotional connection that you get from sex. Do you love your wife. What does love mean to you?
> 
> 
> lighten up francis.
> my responce was sarcastic.
> 
> but to answer your question love ia a commitnent to meet your wife/husbands reasonable wants,needs,and desires
> 
> in a loving manner free of attitude and resentment.
> 
> Do you have regular sex with your wife? Is it just getting off for you or do you feel any emotions of love and/or affection? Do you make sure that she get any pleasure out of having sex with you? Do you feel protective of her. Do you care to see her happy and secure want her to avoid pain?
> 
> Yes and no
> I would like to have more regular sex with my wife.
> 
> I try my best to give her ample foreplay and to inquire as to what she likes I even introduced toys awhile back.I have read up on womens pleasure and am able to play her pretty good by the responce i get.
> 
> as for advoiding pain sometimes pain is a good thing and can teach us alot about our selves.(emoitional)like the death of a pet its no fun but everybody has to be able to deal with some pain in there lives.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this 3 some desire expressed so many times that it makes me sick to my stomach. I am trying to understand the mind set of men who want to pass a women around.
> 
> I never mentioned passing my wife around.
> again my responce was a toung and..........nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate an honest answer as to how you can hold this idea in your brain. I am assuming is the is the same repository of emotions of compassion and love. If you have kids, do you love them, feel protective of them. Do you kick your dog or are you affectionate and kind?
> 
> 
> don't fall off your high horse.
> 
> excuse me while I kid my dog!
> 
> 
> Are women in a certain zone in you brain that that you enter into when you get the idea of sex. What's in there?
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what mental gymnastics takes place in your mind that you would use your wife as a object to be passed around for your pleasure?
> 
> 
> again not my words.
> 
> 
> Let me ask you to consider this - tell me honestly how would you feel if your wife said 'NOW a MMF threesome I might try that once or twice. I'd like to see you have sex with a man and and then I can have sex with him. How about it" How would you feel?
> 
> Not sure what your idea of a mff is but in my fantasy it would be both of them pleasing me not them pleasing eachother.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming since you would not want your wife to enjoy the pleasure of another man while you watch, you would have some emotions that are not plaesent watching her have plaesure, where do those emotions go when you contemplate taking ypur pleasure from f**king another women while she watches and watching her have homosexual contact with a woman?
> 
> again I was being sarcastic in my responce
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she would feel the same way you would feel? Holding your feeling in mind, do you still feel you would get any pleasure out of this FFM thing? If so why and how.
> 
> only if she wanted to do it also.
> 
> 
> I am certain that the woman who have been devastated by this request from so called men who love them, would like to know. I have tried to understand but I can not but maybe you can offer them solace.
> 
> 
> they were married to losers. if their husbands asked for it and they agreed then shame on them for not being true to themselves.and if they didn't agree and the husband left then they were not the right husbands for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Some men use the worn out "if you love me you would...." fill in the blank. Is that it? Do you think that a woman's love should be sacrificial but a man's should not? Would that be because men have "needs" and by nature must be satisfied?
> 
> 
> I don't know I have never used that line.
> 
> 
> but thanks for letting me know I might use it tonight............honey if you really loved me you would go back to work like you and I agreed apone before you quit to take care of the kids.
> 
> 
> Does the woman need to pay for the fidelity of the man since he is "wired for variety that the woman deprives him of. Is that it
> 
> for some I supose.
> 
> do men have to scrafice a healthy sex life because the wife has unrealistice expections of what married sex and romance should be.
> 
> 
> If my husband even hinted at "NOW a WWM threesome I might try that once or twice." I would lose all respect for him as a man and a human being and be sickened by the very sight of him. I would be gone out of his life and would not want my kids to be in contact with a man so devoid of control over his sexual desires.
> 
> 
> what ever works for you.
> 
> I think most men your husband included has taken care of business using the fantasy of two women at once.
> 
> 
> I ask because I was upset by two recent post from woman whose husbands want to pass them around. One husband admitted to not loving his wife. They were married for 7 yrs and had two children.
> 
> He was only interested in her because she was passionate. He wants a divorce. Would like you to read those posts and tel me what you think.


sure.

I tried to answer you questios as best I could but would like to stress my post was sarcastic.

and if my wife had an attitude like your which you stated if my husband even sugested it I would leave him and advoid all contact with our children.
THEN I WOULD SHOW HER THE DOOR.
nothing wrong in asking you could always say NO

NO means NO

no big deal.


----------



## chillymorn

YoungBuck said:


> Cath,
> 
> Woah! Some dude must have really hurt you in the past. It sounds like your husband should hide all of the knives in your house. Lol
> 
> But seriously I'm pretty confident in saying that probably 90% of men have had a threesome fantasy. And if your husband is in that 10% who hasn't, good for him.
> 
> But this isn't a "new" thing because of our sexually corrupt society. Ever heard of a harem? This idea has been around for thousands and thousands of years. I personally have had both mmf and ffm fantasies, but that's just it, they're fantasies. That's where they stop. And when I think about them, my wife (or any woman I know for that matter) is never even involved it's generally faceless bodies. My focus is on my actions and the other persons actions.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that is the same for most people. And I can't speak for the guy you reemed in your post but I'd say he fancies the idea of a threesome with two women. But could.never act on it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've acted on it in a prior relationship and to be truthfull it wasn't all its cracked up to be.

one of thoese thing better left a fantasy at least for me.

and by the way the ffm was by her request not mine.

again my responce was sarcasm in the orignal post.


----------



## chillymorn

So_in_love said:


> No he does not watch porn at all. He says he doesn't need it. He says that I am the most beautiful woman inside and out that he has ever seen or been with and all he needs is me. I know he doesn't watch porn because, I am very nosey ( due to my past of people hurting me ) I know it is terrible, but, I have gone through his computer and checked his browsing history more than once. He only looks at photos that he and I have made together. He works from home and doesn't drive, because he has a really bad anxiety disorder. So I know he can't be looking at it some where besides home. As far as latent homosexuality goes, I don't think that is his deal. He doesn't want anything to do with even touching another man. He wants to watch.
> 
> The other night, I called him on this, I had tried explaining to him how it made me feel, and I started crying, he didn't seem to understand my logic, but he was sorry for hurting me. He again tried to reassure me that it wasn't that he didn't love me. He just thinks it would be hot to watch someone else, because he can't see me being pleasured while he is in the act of sex with me. It is like he wants a live porn I think.
> 
> As I was saying, I finally called him on B/s and said ok lets do it. Lets go look right now, and see if we can find someone. It was hard for me to believe my possesive, loving, adoring, husband, who watches me while I sleep and strokes my hair, loves my poetry, listening to me sing,play the piano,and is the first to hear any song I write, really? Does he really want this? So, he stopped and really thought about it for a second, and then got kind of panicky. He said, I am sorry I ever said that! It was a stupid stupid fantasy, I could never deal with actually going through with it. I just liked the thought of it. The thought of someone touching you in the flesh and in my head are completely different.
> 
> So, I still don't know what this is all about, and unless he is a fantastic, master manipulator, and is really 2 steps ahead of me at all times, I think it may be a terrible case of fantasy meets word vomit! I hope


Well if he changes his mind give me a call as long as I don't have to listen to your poetry!!


JUST JOKING 


sounds like he came to his senses when faced with the reality of it actually happening.

so all is good in marriage land again.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Being in bed naked with another man is just not my thing. Boys are icky.


----------



## chillymorn

Runs like Dog said:


> Being in bed naked with another man is just not my thing. Boys are icky.


and sometime sticky


----------



## YoungBuck

If he's just having a fantasy...no big deal. Just be glad he is imagining you and not your next door neighbor. Lol yeah contact with a naked dude doesn't sound like fun ( still haunted by the naked wrestling scene from Borat). The only way I would be ok with mmf would be in the eifel tower position. Google it. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

chillymorn said:


> sure.
> 
> I tried to answer you questios as best I could but would like to stress my post was sarcastic.
> 
> and if my wife had an attitude like your which you stated if my husband even sugested it I would leave him and advoid all contact with our children.
> THEN I WOULD SHOW HER THE DOOR.
> nothing wrong in asking you could always say NO
> 
> NO means NO
> 
> no big deal.


I realize now that you were joking. I will react to your statement that its no big deal to ask. 

If you read my post again, you will see that I did not object to the fantasies, I don't control my husband he thinks what he thinks.

My husband and I discussed what he likes before marriage and being passed around was not one of them or I would have opted out. He knew I wanted no third party in our bedroom so he exercised his option to marry me. 

My reaction was strong because of the post that I read on this forum and the emotion devastation of a husband asking this. Yes you can ask and think it is no big deal, it is certainly your purgative. 

In my opinion, no compassionate man would bring this up to a wife. If he is married to a woman he knows how insecure women are about a husbands love and they know kinky sex is difficult without reassurance from the man she loves. 

Moreover you just have to read the post from women who are asked to do this and the great majority are devastated. So, as far as asking, there is harm in asking, the possibility of a rif in the relationship is high and of pain to her as well, so why go there? Is a sexual fantasy that important? 

Some things are too risky even to say and that's why we need to approach any relationship with emotional intelligence. We screen what we say thousands of times a day.

You may not think asking for this is is no big deal but it is highly likely to be interpreted as negative and that you want to pass her around. It does not matter how you interpret it it is her interpretation that will scotch the deal. 

I have never gotten a direct answer to my question about this - if your wife asked you to have a couple of homosexual encounters with a man and she have sex with him, my guess is, from you reaction to the original poster, that you would be less than happy that she enven asked. 

Would it be a blow to your male ego? Isn't it duplicitous to think that your asking is no big deal. If you objected too strenuously would you think it fair of her to get rid of you? I bet you would not. 

In fact, it is amusing that you say that your wife would lose her home over a sex act.


----------



## Catherine602

So_in_love said:


> The other night, I called him on this, I had tried explaining to him how it made me feel, and I started crying, he didn't seem to understand my logic, but he was sorry for hurting me. He again tried to reassure me that it wasn't that he didn't love me. He just thinks it would be hot to watch someone else, because he can't see me being pleasured while he is in the act of sex with me. It is like he wants a live porn I think.
> 
> He said, I am sorry I ever said that! It was a stupid stupid fantasy, I could never deal with actually going through with it. I just liked the thought of it. The thought of someone touching you in the flesh and in my head are completely different.
> 
> So, I still don't know what this is all about, and unless he is a fantastic, master manipulator, and is really 2 steps ahead of me at all times, I think it may be a terrible case of fantasy meets word vomit! I hope


The fact that he does not understand why this hurts you is a problem. It matters that he understand what this desire of his represents. He thinks it is OK to pass you around for a porn show. For you that means a lack of love and care and a self-center approach to you. 

In fact, the way you describe how he looks at you and thinks of you, seems as if he does not see you as a person with feelings but a beautiful doll to use for sexual pleasure. 

That seems to be why he does not understand why you would be hurt. He seems to regard you as a doll a creature to look at and manipulate for his delight. Of course he does not understand your hurt, he didn't think his doll would have any feelings. 

Do you think he has great plans for sexual adventures with you that have nothing to do with how you feel but just how you look for him. 

My advice is to have him delete any pictures of you of a sexual nature. Don't take any more sexual pics never do a video. His reaction to this will tell what he really thinks. 

You must try to make him see you as a person. To get to know you outside of the pleasure he gets from looking at you and manipulating you to do sexual things. I think the only way to get his attention and get him to treat you with compassion and empathy is to stop. 

You have not established your boundaries that is why you are unsure now. Decide what they are and tell him. If he does not like them then you may have to leave him. If his reaction is not loving and understanding then he may not be able to see you as a person with feelings. 

I am speculating wildly. However, you know him and you know what he really is you may not like what you see but it may be hard to face. If you are beautiful you attract a lot of attention. If he does not meet you emotional needs you may find someone who does. Work on your relationship with your husband if you think he is genuine or get out if he is a fake.


----------



## Runs like Dog

And then after that we can all try on bathing suits under fluorescent lights, because you know, we don't hate ourselves enough yet.


----------



## YoungBuck

Runs like Dog said:


> And then after that we can all try on bathing suits under fluorescent lights, because you know, we don't hate ourselves enough yet.


:rolf: omg people here must think I'm crazy I was laughing so hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum

Catherine602 said:


> This may touch off a fire storm but I have to say it.
> 
> I am not accusing you because I think you are the average male influenced by our societal norms. From were I stand as a woman, the average is becoming scary and incomprehensible.
> 
> Men say that they attach emotions to having sex with a woman they love and need sex for the intimate connection. Since you would entertain bringing someone else into your bedroom do you need this so you can feel twice the amount of intimate loving emotional connection that you get from sex. Do you love your wife. What does love mean to you?
> 
> Do you have regular sex with your wife? Is it just getting off for you or do you feel any emotions of love and/or affection? Do you make sure that she get any pleasure out of having sex with you? Do you feel protective of her. Do you care to see her happy and secure want her to avoid pain?
> 
> I have seen this 3 some desire expressed so many times that it makes me sick to my stomach. I am trying to understand the mind set of men who want to pass a women around.
> 
> I'd appreciate an honest answer as to how you can hold this idea in your brain. I am assuming is the is the same repository of emotions of compassion and love. If you have kids, do you love them, feel protective of them. Do you kick your dog or are you affectionate and kind?
> 
> Are women in a certain zone in you brain that that you enter into when you get the idea of sex. What's in there?
> 
> Tell me what mental gymnastics takes place in your mind that you would use your wife as a object to be passed around for your pleasure?
> 
> Let me ask you to consider this - tell me honestly how would you feel if your wife said 'NOW a MMF threesome I might try that once or twice. I'd like to see you have sex with a man and and then I can have sex with him. How about it" How would you feel?
> 
> I am assuming since you would not want your wife to enjoy the pleasure of another man while you watch, you would have some emotions that are not plaesent watching her have plaesure, where do those emotions go when you contemplate taking ypur pleasure from f**king another women while she watches and watching her have homosexual contact with a woman?
> 
> Do you think she would feel the same way you would feel? Holding your feeling in mind, do you still feel you would get any pleasure out of this FFM thing? If so why and how.
> 
> I am certain that the woman who have been devastated by this request from so called men who love them, would like to know. I have tried to understand but I can not but maybe you can offer them solace.
> 
> Some men use the worn out "if you love me you would...." fill in the blank. Is that it? Do you think that a woman's love should be sacrificial but a man's should not? Would that be because men have "needs" and by nature must be satisfied?
> 
> Does the woman need to pay for the fidelity of the man since he is "wired for variety that the woman deprives him of. Is that it
> 
> If my husband even hinted at "NOW a WWM threesome I might try that once or twice." I would lose all respect for him as a man and a human being and be sickened by the very sight of him. I would be gone out of his life and would not want my kids to be in contact with a man so devoid of control over his sexual desires.
> 
> I ask because I was upset by two recent post from woman whose husbands want to pass them around. One husband admitted to not loving his wife. They were married for 7 yrs and had two children.
> 
> He was only interested in her because she was passionate. He wants a divorce. Would like you to read those posts and tel me what you think.


An awesome post. So true. It is very hurtful when men say they would love to try a FFM threesome, just as they would be hurt if we said we would love to have sex with another man. It's just not cool. I want my fiance to only want to have sex with me and for me to be more than enough. Just as he would like that from me.


----------



## Syrum

Runs like Dog said:


> Being in bed naked with another man is just not my thing. Boys are icky.


Lol, not to me. I love my fiance, I like his boy germs.

But seriously we are socialised so heavily to find bi sexual women attractive and other women attractive, that it's very difficult to know what women naturally feel for other women and what has been brain washed into us.


----------



## Syrum

chillymorn said:


> sure.
> 
> I tried to answer you questios as best I could but would like to stress my post was sarcastic.
> 
> and if my wife had an attitude like your which you stated if my husband even sugested it I would leave him and advoid all contact with our children.
> THEN I WOULD SHOW HER THE DOOR.
> nothing wrong in asking you could always say NO
> 
> NO means NO
> 
> no big deal.


But would you feel *honestly* comfortable if your wife said, having sex with other guys was something she really wanted to experience?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Syrum said:


> Lol, not to me. I love my fiance, I like his boy germs.
> 
> But seriously we are socialised so heavily to find bi sexual women attractive and other women attractive, that it's very difficult to know what women naturally feel for other women and what has been brain washed into us.


Everyone wants to sleep with Hillary Swank.


----------



## Syrum

Runs like Dog said:


> Everyone wants to sleep with Hillary Swank.


:scratchhead: really? Shes not my type.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Syrum said:


> :scratchhead: really? Shes not my type.


It's just a mannish girl thing, ya dig?


----------



## Syrum

Runs like Dog said:


> It's just a mannish girl thing, ya dig?


:rofl: I know.


----------



## greenpearl

I understand men have fantasies about ffm, but not so much about mmf unless he is bi! 

It is a kind of fantasy, and this fantasy is very unhealthy! 

A good marriage shouldn't be involved with any other person even though you think you trust each other a lot. People who say they love each other a lot, they can handle this kind of thing, if they are really that in love with each other, they don't need this kind of unhealthy excitement! They are just happy and content with the routine sex they have! 

Just tell him you don't want to ruin the good thing you have!


----------



## chillymorn

Syrum said:


> But would you feel *honestly* comfortable if your wife said, having sex with other guys was something she really wanted to experience?


I might be suprised. and actually laugh a bit and then I would ask her about some more of her fantasys. because hearing her fantasys would be a big turn on.

SO NO IT WOULD NOT OFFEND ME IN THE LEAST!!!!
I think its normal to wonder what sex would be like with different people that your attracted to.NOT THAT YOU SHOULD ACT ON IT.

Listen after you have been with someone for a long time you would be silly to believe that they only fantasize about you.

sex with the same person gets to be routine and boring it takes effort to keep it fresh and fun. and if your married to someone who is inhibited or who don't have a strong sex drive then its hard to masterbate to thoughts of your wife saying how about tomarrow or when you ask for something like a little oral and they say do I have to with a look a of disgust on there face

well nothing kills a good bonner like the image of your wife turning you down or having a selfish attitude twords sex.


I also think thats why so many men turn to porn.


it always suprises me how women are astonished when they neglected there husbands and then are appauled when they find porn on the computer. 


now i know there are some women who don't fit this description and there husband still abuse poor .all I can say about this is well some people cant see the forest through the trees.and its a shame.


----------



## Syrum

I didn't say fantasy, I said really wanted to experience.

As for the porn thing. BullPoop.


----------



## chillymorn

I guess I'm confident enough to say I don't care if you REALLY want to or not. It still wouldn't hurt my feelings.it would open a line of comunication to other things we could try.

as for the porn thing ......well just keep thinking what you want. makes no never mind to me.just seems like a no brainer if the wife aint putting out. then well then accept the outcum.

an unhappy husband who is going to take care of things as he see fit.


----------



## Syrum

I am confident enough to say I deserve better then someone who will not seek satisfaction from our intimate relationship and has the actual desire to go else where.


----------



## chillymorn

Syrum said:


> I am confident enough to say I deserve better then someone who will not seek satisfaction from our intimate relationship and has the actual desire to go else where.


I'm happy for you.


----------



## CallaLily

Syrum said:


> I am confident enough to say I deserve better then someone who will not seek satisfaction from our intimate relationship and has the actual desire to go else where.


:iagree: To me is just pure selfishness to want to bring a third party in the marital bedroom. They want something different than what their spouse has, which is really a slap in the face.


----------



## Syrum

chillymorn said:


> I'm happy for you.


Me too, extraordinarily so.  < see


----------



## Catherine602

chillymorn said:


> I guess I'm confident enough to say I don't care if you REALLY want to or not. It still wouldn't hurt my feelings.it would open a line of comunication to other things we could try.
> 
> as for the porn thing ......well just keep thinking what you want. makes no never mind to me.just seems like a no brainer if the wife aint putting out. then well then accept the outcum.
> 
> an unhappy husband who is going to take care of things as he see fit.


Come on C really. Your wife's not having enough sex for your needs yet you say you would not be put out if she tells you she WANTS to have sex with other men while you watch. That could not possibly be true. 

I'm pretty sure you get the point though. I think that's why you are being evasive, indirect, and will not addressing some questions. But I think that is because you are basically honest, decent and cannot lie. Your original post was a joke and not in support of say anything.

BTW if your are bothered because this seems like there is man bashing, let me explain. These devastating request are overwhelming from men to their partner. The overwhelmingly female thing is ignoring or refusing to meet the good man's sexual needs. 

The post from women, me included, are just as outspokenly censorious of these wives. One is more common for men and the other more common for woman. 

They have a common theme I believe, both are selfish, insensitive and cruel behavior. They are ignoring the pain of their spouse. The person who is hurt needs to know that they are justified in feeling hurt and they don't need to accept it with a shrug.

That is all I am saying.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

well, back to the O.P., i would say that maybe it could have possibly been the idea of SEEING you have sex and as you stated, kinda hard.
i would have said try making some pretty explicit videos together 

BUT...
since he did get you to take pics and they are plastered all over the internet for your kids and parents and everybody else to see i would say definitely DO NOT let him talk you into videos of any kind as most likely the too will end up out there for all his friends and your friends and family and strangers alike to see along with your already posted pics.




> It is very hurtful when men say they would love to try a FFM threesome, just as they would be hurt if we said we would love to have sex with another man. It's just not cool. I want my fiance to only want to have sex with me and for me to be more than enough. Just as he would like that from me.


DANG IT!!
does this mean we have to tell Suzi its off now!? :scratchhead:


----------



## chillymorn

Catherine602 said:


> Come on C really. Your wife's not having enough sex for your needs yet you say you would not be put out if she tells you she WANTS to have sex with other men while you watch. That could not possibly be true.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you get the point though. I think that's why you are being evasive, indirect, and will not addressing some questions. But I think that is because you are basically honest, decent and cannot lie. Your original post was a joke and not in support of say anything.
> 
> BTW if your are bothered because this seems like there is man bashing, let me explain. These devastating request are overwhelming from men to their partner. The overwhelmingly female thing is ignoring or refusing to meet the good man's sexual needs.
> 
> The post from women, me included, are just as outspokenly censorious of these wives. One is more common for men and the other more common for woman.
> 
> They have a common theme I believe, both are selfish, insensitive and cruel behavior. They are ignoring the pain of their spouse. The person who is hurt needs to know that they are justified in feeling hurt and they don't need to accept it with a shrug.
> 
> That is all I am saying.


Ok you identified the two major problem what is the solution.



pretty difficult to deal with a selfish spouce.


In my opinion there is no real solution.
when the giving spouce finally gets fed up they cheat or leave or both.


----------



## So_in_love

yes lol


----------



## Catherine602

I think it depends on the reason, if it is sexual disatisfaction then the husband can learn about female sexuality, if it's too many demands for acts that are geared towards the man's pleasure along with a relationship that is unsatisfactory then work on the relationship and rebalance sex so that both are satisfied. If it is resentment then find out why and fix it. It may be affair find out and decide if you stay or go. It may be shear exhaustion or ignorance. Some women think that sex is just a diversion and is not needed and consider their husbands sex drive a lack of control. 

I think that the majority of the time it's resentment. It is common for some men not to listen to their wives or to do things because they think that a request from their wife is an attempt to control them or cramp their style. They don't realize the repercussions of dismissing their wives concerns. She may consider it a simple request. 

if I know it seems that sexual starvation is intractable. But this forum offers a skewered view the people who are not successful are here, not the successful ones..The fantasy gone wild is so be intractable, , the woman can stay with the man if there are reasons to do so, money and children or get rid of him. If he genuinely works on his problem of foolish expectations and is able to establish a loving caring relationship with his wife, it miight work. But I suspect, like other sexual fixations, the desire will not go away. It may be replaced by other degrading extreme requests.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G

I cherish Mr.G to no end. Yet I have wanted to try a threesome with another woman. I couldn't go down on her though-ugh! It's just something I want to try with my husband.
He has no interest in it, despite me bringing it up many times. He does not want anyone else, so I respect that and shut up about it.
The taking pictures and posting them is creepy. Why do you let him put you on display?
I am the porn watcher in the marriage, but it's cunnilingus, man/woman porn. No threesomes, just my favorite sex act. *smile*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dalayla

I think there is no right or wrong when it comes to a couple. We set our own rules. My first husband (together for 8 years) would never go fot even ffm, he thought that it was degrading for his wife. My present husband (together 1 year) is very open. We watch porn together, we fantasize together, no limits at all. If it really gets to the actual thing, then we might both not want it. Or it might be a great experience. It doesn't really matter as long as we fully trust eachother. We are crazy about eachother and non of us can imagine sex without the other one in it. I personally like to watch and thinking about my husband in that manner, is a great turn on. In the begining I was kidna concerned, cause I am a jelous type, why I do not have hard feeling towards threesomes of any kind. I realized that its because my husband adores me, and he is confident. I feel that I am the most desired woman and he doesn't need anyone else. I feel just the same. So basically, the rest is just secondary. If we both want it - then we'll try it, it's all good. To me, it's better to do things together, instead of secretly desiring them.


----------



## marriedfor27years

most of these are correct. once several years ago I watched as a male doctor gave my wife a breast exam. It turned me on however if he had stated making love to her I would have punched him and slapped her and left. or maybe just left. point is there is fantacy and real life. if you get the 2 mixed up there will be trouble. he may be gay or maybe he has already been with someone else. or it come be he is just mixed up. that said you should not have let him post the pictures. do not do a 3 way. it will end badly. if it ends because you will not do it at least you will not have the 3 way to feel bad about. bottom line. if he stops looking at porn you may be able to save this, but people rarely change. it just a fact of life.


----------



## EvanderS

So_in_love said:


> Does this mean he doesn't love me as much as he used to?


I used to be in some sorted lifestyles and played around with Polyamory. I'm currently in a monogamous lifestyle with my wife... I met her at a party in the lifestyle. I've had friends also in and out of the lifestyle.

ANYWAYS... I'm pretty sure that people who want to see their wives have sex with other men don't love their wives any less. There are a lot of reasons for this... sometimes they are simply wired to share. Sometimes they have control issues and are exploring directing their wives to do things. Sometimes they are bored with the same old. Sometimes they want adventure. Sometimes they simply want to get another perspective on a physical act that they can't quite comprehend. Sometimes they are bisexual and unwilling to admit it. Sometimes they feel that their wives are a little to conservative and they want to give them new experiences. Sometimes they are just perverts... creative and filled with energy and a lust for life. Some are voyeurs. Most of the time it is a mixture.

Anyways... I doubt it is a lack of love. If it was... he wouldn't have been vulnerable with you and told you something he probably found very scary to admit.

BTW... I've gone to swingers clubs quite a bit and I've seen women terrified. But once they realize how much power they have... they often have a lot of fun to the dismay of their husband (People often go to swingers parties and don't have sex with other people).


----------



## Stonewall

Everyone has fantasies but most of the time fantasies are better left as just fantasies when they involve another person. You can play with a fantasy verbally with your spouse and have fun with it that way but unless you are geared for an open relationship don't allow yourself to be dragged into it. It could destroy your marriage.


----------



## WhiteRabbit

MFM... In my fantasies it is two hunky gorgeous hung men focused on little old me! Sole focus is pleasing me and massaging me...like I'm a powerful goddess, the most sexy, beautiful woman they've ever touched. it pleases them soooooo much to make me orgasm over and over they orgasm just from the happiness and satisfaction of being with me. (my fantasies are so selfish...oh so different from real life!)

Lol ok back to reality... 

MFM in real life...not ok unless you aren't in a relationship with either of them and you've all been tested of course... Bottom line, everyone draws the line somewhere. Make sure your mate is respectful of the line and ok with coloring within that line,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret

If your husband has been jealous and controlling in the past, he might be thinking of a "gang bang" fantasy. Seeing you done like that might be arousing to him. Also the very fact that you are against it might be arousing to him in his head. He might have a s&m fantasy going on in his head too and you are the submissive one to not only one but two men.......I don't know just a thought.....DONT DO IT!! Stay Strong!


----------



## piqued

It is one or both of two things, neither of which involves him not loving you as much anymore. He either:

1. is completely getting off on the idea of seeing you pleasured and made love to by another man (while still being able to poke his nose in, so to speak) and/or

2. as much as he loves you he has been harboring and cultivating some homosexual or penis fantasies and this would be a safe way for him to get his hands around (pun intended) this fantasy while still respecting and including you.

Either way, it sounds on the surface as if he loves you a great deal. Now, whether you are comfortable with either of those scenarios is a completely different matter.


----------



## Laurae1967

Honey, I am so sorry you have been used in the past and that you are afraid that you husband is making you feel unloved and used. Have you had any therapy? You might benefit from seeking counseling from a psychologist who can help you process your past and set healthy boundaries for you now so that you are never in a position of being used and abused again. Although, I am so happy that your husband's request caused you to take notice right away. 

The bottom line is that you should not do ANYTHING that does not make you feel comfortable. You have rights as a human being to not be forced or manipulated to do anything. That is not your job in this life - even for your husband. If he loves you, he will respect that you don't want to be passed around.

My husband thinks that men who want to have a threesome with another guy have some attraction to men (bicurious or gay).


----------



## RandomDude

> MFM... In my fantasies it is two hunky gorgeous hung men focused on little old me! Sole focus is pleasing me and massaging me...like I'm a powerful goddess, the most sexy, beautiful woman they've ever touched. it pleases them soooooo much to make me orgasm over and over they orgasm just from the happiness and satisfaction of being with me. (my fantasies are so selfish...oh so different from real life!)


It doesn't have to be so different from real life, I've always wanted the missus to experience this, but she keeps turning it down and says she's been there, done that. Which I doubt - MMMF sure, but being treated like a goddess, pleasuring her all over her body and her beauty worshipped with lustful hands, tongues and lips? There's a difference. There are many men who get off seeing a woman in ectasy like this.



> My husband thinks that men who want to have a threesome with another guy have some attraction to men (bicurious or gay).


:rofl:

Well, I've also heard that because of my fantasy, I'm 10% gay.


----------



## Scannerguard

I actually heard from psychologists taht men who want to have a MMF threesome aren't so much "Gay" as they are craving "male bonding" with the guy they would be doing it with.

Think of it as an alternative to Paint Ball.

Psychologically that is.

Now, the men here who like phallilc objects up their rear.. .that's another story. I got a bogey on my GayDar.


----------



## RandomDude

Erm no, there's plenty like me who like the idea of MMF due to seeing a woman being pleasured like queen, definitely no 'male bonding' or 'gay' related. The focus is on the woman.


----------



## WhiteRabbit

RandomDude said:


> there's plenty like me who like the idea of MMF due to seeing a woman being pleasured like queen...


a la miss.hilton...that's Hot.


----------



## couple

Catherine602 said:


> In my opinion, no compassionate man would bring this up to a wife. If he is married to a woman he knows how insecure women are about a husbands love and they know kinky sex is difficult without reassurance from the man she loves.


Catherine, you don't sound like a person living in contemporary times. Not all women are weak and "insecure about a husbands [sic] love". And why on earth would a woman need reassurance from a man she loves in order to try different sexual things? bizarre views.

Your views on woman as weak and passive are are insulting to the female gender. you masquerade as a feminist but in fact your views are in the dark ages.

Nobody should participate in threesome activities if they are not comfortable with it. There are many dangers to this (physical, mental and relationship) however, I think that most women can think like adults and can make informed decisions. Sometimes these escapades work out and sometimes they don't, but to assume that it's always the woman who is the weak and naive victim is really insulting.


----------



## eastcoastgirl

Why would anyone want to share? Love,sex or anything? That is not human nature, right? Well call me old fashioned or prude whatever, but I am not sharing with anyone the intimate relationship with my hubby. I have. I think it violates trust and is not a positive thing for a relationship. I know he feels the same way, because it is something we have talked about, not in wanting to experience it, but as to why others would fall into a trap that usually harms way more than the temporary feelings of being there. See physical and emotional are worlds apart, but are yet united in a healthy relationship.


----------



## Entropy3000

MMF may or may not be technically cuckolding but close enough for me. To each their own but in my view any man that wants to share his wife with another man for any reason is messed up. It is especially messed up if he has to push his wife to do it to begin with. YMMV.

http://www.marriedmansexlife.com/2011/02/how-bad-mmf-leads-to-polyamory-weakly.html


----------



## ArabianKnight

we have tried soft swap while wearing swim suits. it was great and fun.


----------



## cherrypie18

Entropy3000 said:


> MMF may or may not be technically cuckolding but close enough for me. To each their own but in my view any man that wants to share his wife with another man for any reason is messed up. It is especially messed up if he has to push his wife to do it to begin with. YMMV.
> 
> Married Man Sex Life: How a Bad MMF Leads to Polyamory Weakly


What about women who are into FFM? Does that mean they're messed up too?

I see a lot on here that many people are into FFM but repulsed by the idea of MMF.. why is it just a one way street?

P.S. *OP* are you sure he's really interested in a threesome or is he just testing how devoted you really are to him?


----------



## morituri

Sperm warfare?


----------



## Lea2407

> A good marriage shouldn't be involved with any other person even though you think you trust each other a lot. People who say they love each other a lot, they can handle this kind of thing, if they are really that in love with each other, they don't need this kind of unhealthy excitement! They are just happy and content with the routine sex they have!


I have to disagree with this. As another poster mentioned, there is no clear cut rules for a good marriage. Both people in the marriage have to decide what's right for them, whether it's bringing in other people or not. As long as there's communication, trust and respect, a couple should be able to do whatever makes them happy. 

If threesomes aren't your cup of tea, that's just fine. You and your significant other have obviously decided that is a line you're not willing to cross, and there's nothing wrong with that. However, other couples shouldn't be judged for deciding that they do want to explore this option.

I see so many comments of "If your wife or husband wants this, they don't love you enough." There may be cases where this is true, but it's not always so black and white. Human emotions and sexuality are complicated and not always about love.


----------



## Michael610

After spending much too long in a marriage with little communication, I'm convinced that trust is strengthened when one shares such thoughts. You should, of course, be clear if you have no desire to do this. But if there's at least a chance that you might want to do it, even in the far distant future, you should let him know that -- while saying 'no' right now. The point is that both of you should feel free to communicate freely without fear that the other will retaliate by leaving or threatening to leave. If one, however, says clearly that they cannot do something, the other must respect it.


----------



## HelloooNurse

I don't think it means he loves you any less. He probably just does not comprehend the possibility that a lot of bad things can be a result of a threesome. The wife falling in love with the 3rd person, the man finding out that he likes guys better than the women, etc. I have read about a lot of doozies that have resulted from one "harmless" threesome session. He has probably just not thought it through.

I also don't think it means he's gay or bi either. He might just be one of those "don't knock it 'till you've tried it" type people - open minded. Nothing wrong with curiosity but there is a big risk of dramas happening when you try things like this with your wife (or husband.. whichever the case may be).


----------



## SKN

For me, I wanted a MFM, to heighten the sexual experience, maybe give her an opportunity to have a taste of the other side of the fence without the ability to come back. Plus a couple that plays together stays together. Further more I could provide a safe zone for her to be confident that she would be protected. 
I later realized, It was my desire, not hers. She was comfortable. 
I wanted to experience more. This was my solution to more. Win win kind of deal. I still feel both ways.
Yes porn motivated me in the past. I'm choosing to live my life not admire someone elses via porn.


----------



## Entropy3000

cherrypie18 said:


> What about women who are into FFM? Does that mean they're messed up too?
> 
> I see a lot on here that many people are into FFM but repulsed by the idea of MMF.. why is it just a one way street?
> 
> P.S. *OP* are you sure he's really interested in a threesome or is he just testing how devoted you really are to him?


Cherry Pie,

This thread is MMF. Go ahead and start a thread on FFM.

Nowhere in any post that I have done will you find me being supportive of having a 3rd party in a marriage. The topic for this thread was MMF. So this is my input on MMF. I am into monogamy. I know many people are not.

That said, I agree with you. Many men are all about the FFM. Now that I am married it is not something I would be the least bit interested in.


----------



## Entropy3000

morituri said:


> Sperm warfare?


What about it? You get that when you have multiple males copulating with a given female. It is biology. It is referred to as sperm competition. This caters to the female looking for the best genes.

Sperm competition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TwoBirdsStoned

I have never read comments from such a small minded bunch of prudes  . I am a 27 year old male and i have been in a relationship with my female partner age 24 for 5 years. We love each other madly, but in a real way, not a fairytale way. I would do anything for her and she would do anything for me but it doesnt work like that because everything we both want is already in both our natures. True compatibility. Sexual repression and male possessiveness is but a speed bump on the road to sexual revolution. Why not explore your sexuality together rather that hiding it away. It is a hard thing to admit to a lover that you want to see them sexually with another person because people make assumptions (as we have seen in all the posts here). Some people (intelligent people) see sex and love as two separate things. For what its worth i can say this, I LOVE involving other male playmates in our sex life and have no desire to do the same with a female playmate - so there


----------



## RClawson

_


TwoBirdsStoned said:



I have never read comments from such a small minded bunch of prudes  . I am a 27 year old male and i have been in a relationship with my female partner age 24 for 5 years. We love each other madly, but in a real way, not a fairytale way. I would do anything for her and she would do anything for me but it doesnt work like that because everything we both want is already in both our natures. True compatibility. Sexual repression and male possessiveness is but a speed bump on the road to sexual revolution. Why not explore your sexuality together rather that hiding it away. It is a hard thing to admit to a lover that you want to see them sexually with another person because people make assumptions (as we have seen in all the posts here). Some people (intelligent people) see sex and love as two separate things. For what its worth i can say this, I LOVE involving other male playmates in our sex life and have no desire to do the same with a female playmate - so there

Click to expand...

_Spoken like an individual with not that much life experience. Some people like the woman that started this thread believe that sex and intimacy are intertwined and are sacred. Many of us (who have lived a bit longer than you) know that moving out of that dynamic can have serious repercussions to a relationship on many different levels. 

You Casanova should deal with the fact that most are not wired like you and just because your attitude regarding such matters is more fleeting it certainly does not make you correct.


----------



## tacoma

To the OP.

I am at work at the moment so cannot respond to your Post in depth right now but will do so late this afternoon as it is something I have knowledge of that may be of interest to you.
Please wait a day or so before taking all the knee jerk reactions you've gotten from the majority of people in this thread.

Your relationshiP is most Probably just fine .

Don't take actIon abOut this yet.
I have a different Perspective that might ease your mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

To the OP.

I am at work at the moment so cannot respond to your Post in depth right now but will do so late this afternoon as it is something I have knowledge of that may be of interest to you.
Please wait a day or so before taking all the knee jerk reactions you've gotten from the majority of people in this thread.

Your relationshiP is most Probably just fine .

Don't take actIon abOut this yet.
I have a different Perspective that might ease your mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

TwoBirdsStoned said:


> I have never read comments from such a small minded bunch of prudes  . I am a 27 year old male and i have been in a relationship with my female partner age 24 for 5 years. We love each other madly, but in a real way, not a fairytale way. I would do anything for her and she would do anything for me but it doesnt work like that because everything we both want is already in both our natures. True compatibility. Sexual repression and male possessiveness is but a speed bump on the road to sexual revolution. Why not explore your sexuality together rather that hiding it away. It is a hard thing to admit to a lover that you want to see them sexually with another person because people make assumptions (as we have seen in all the posts here). Some people (intelligent people) see sex and love as two separate things. For what its worth i can say this, I LOVE involving other male playmates in our sex life and have no desire to do the same with a female playmate - so there


from my near foray into the swinging world I can say with confidence that most people who are in the lifestyle are doing it for the wrong reasons and have some truly troubled marriages. Which isn't to say that some couples can handle it and set boundaries and live by them, but for most couples it isn't a realistic or worthwhile venture.


----------



## Deejo

Post was made in April. OP has not been seen or heard from since.

Thread closed.


----------

